# looking for Insight on Preditor upgrade



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm in the beginning stages of my Preditor upgrade on my 5/22 MTD. I want to lay it all out before I order the pulleys and what ever else.

I have the engine mounted as far forward as possible and I am still about 1" shy of being in line with the auger pulley. I know some members said you can flip the lower pulley around and get it closer but on my machine I don't see that helping.

1. Are people using a shaft extention or finding a pulley with a long width and letting it overhang.? 

2. I noticed some are using a 3" pulley. The OEM on my machine is closer to 2.5". Are folks trying to speed up the auger or are they just matching what was there.?


3. Also ,I know Gusto and maybe some others have replaced the OEM friction plate with an 8.5" diameter. I am looking at the part and it has a smooth shaft with a flat on it. The OEM is threaded and directly bolted on with a nut. How did folks mount this larger friction plate pulley without any threads on it.? 

Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

If it comes down to it, and how handy you are, your best bet might just be to remove the old mounting studs and then install some new one.
Take a look at my thread with what I did to my Ariens...search "32inch Ariens restore and repower." It's not too in-depth with the new mounting studs, but it will give you an idea as to where to start if you decide to do it to your machine.

As far as the larger pulley, it's used to increase the mechanical advantage of the blower. Essentially, it makes it easier for the blower to go through heavier snow without bogging down the motor, however throwing distance will be slightly shortened. Think of it like a bike and its gears...the low gear (large diameter sprocket) is easy to peddle but slow to move, whereas high gear (small diameter sprocket) is tougher to peddle but allows for much greater speed.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

SlowRider22 said:


> As far as the larger pulley, it's used to increase the mechanical advantage of the blower. Essentially, it makes it easier for the blower to go through heavier snow without bogging down the motor, however throwing distance will be slightly shortened. Think of it like a bike and its gears...the low gear (large diameter sprocket) is easy to peddle but slow to move, whereas high gear (small diameter sprocket) is tougher to peddle but allows for much greater speed.


You got it backwards. Well, I am assuming with sizes like 2.5" and 3" he is talking about the engine pulley. Larger pulley will make the impeller spin faster, but put more load on the engine. Smaller pulley will make it easier on the engine, but not throw as far.

Now if he was talking about the other pulley that is attached to the impeller it would be the opposite.

Impeller speed = engine RPM x engine pulley diameter / impeller pulley diameter.

Example: 3600 x 3 / 9 = 1200 RPM for the impeller.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Shryp assumed right and gave a nice example.

My machine does not have studs... just through holes. I can easy enough drill new holes to move the engine forward. As far as a transition plate described in your thread works. Especially if you want to raise the engine higher or add extra rigidity. If you have access to a milling machine you can make a fancy one. 

I need to take a closer look at it this week end but in the mean time I would love to hear what others can share.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> You got it backwards. Well, I am assuming with sizes like 2.5" and 3" he is talking about the engine pulley. Larger pulley will make the impeller spin faster, but put more load on the engine. Smaller pulley will make it easier on the engine, but not throw as far.
> 
> Now if he was talking about the other pulley that is attached to the impeller it would be the opposite.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, right you are my friend. After working 3 extra graveyard shifts this past week and running on minimal sleep, I'm not surprised that I got something like that backwards


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I'm in the beginning stages of my Preditor upgrade on my 5/22 MTD. I want to lay it all out before I order the pulleys and what ever else.
> 
> 
> 3. Also ,I know Gusto and maybe some others have replaced the OEM friction plate with an 8.5" diameter. I am looking at the part and it has a smooth shaft with a flat on it. The OEM is threaded and directly bolted on with a nut. How did folks mount this larger friction plate pulley without any threads on it.?
> ...


After doing some tireless internet research I did find the answer to my #3 question. In the process discovered another question. There are two MTD 8.5" diameter pulley/friction plates available that I know of, and both have threaded pins. Not a plain pin as I had thought.

Most all of the pictures are deceiving and don't give it justice. 

The flat on the pin is matched to the pivot plate to prevent rotation when you install the nut. This makes it easier to assemble. When you are upgrading to the larger pulley you will have to drill your pivot plate hole to 5/8" and grind a screw driver slot in the top of the pin to install it. Or get the matching pivot plate with the appropriate flat on the hole (assuming it will fit in your housing). 

Gusto did say he drilled open the hole and ground down the edges to make it work. I now can totally understand why.

Here is my new question:

Below are two MTD P/N 's for these 2 friction plate/pulley parts that look identical.

There must be some difference??

Can anyone say what, if any (significant or not)difference is between these two parts?

656-04025A
656-04055

These are the two core numbers I found. They both have alternate p/n's but none cross ref to each other.

From the scaled pictures they both appear to be the same. The pricing is also quite different in general with the -04055 being much cheaper on a whole.

Do they have the same form, fit and function?

IF someone knows......what is the difference?


----------



## MrDman (Oct 18, 2014)

Here is my new question:

Below are two MTD P/N 's for these 2 friction plate/pulley parts that look identical.

There must be some difference??

Can anyone say what, if any (significant or not)difference is between these two parts?

656-04025A
656-04055

These are the two core numbers I found. They both have alternate p/n's but none cross ref to each other.

From the scaled pictures they both appear to be the same. The pricing is also quite different in general with the -04055 being much cheaper on a whole.

Do they have the same form, fit and function?

IF someone knows......what is the difference?[/QUOTE]

Placed an order for 656-04055 yesterday should have it in a few days.

i think its going to work just fine.


----------

